# Visa temporal



## Italiano714 (Mar 17, 2019)

Does anyone know if I can renew a residente temporal visa after the four years are up, without going the residente Permanente route? It’s my understanding that I can keep my fairly new car with foreign plates as long as my temporary visa is active, but if I get A permanent visa, it suddenly becomes illegal to drive my car. I like my paid for car and don’t want to give it up.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I hereby offer you sympathy from one of many who had to give up their cars at the expiration of their "temporal" status. I don't know for certain that the regs are the same as they were in 2010 when we had to sell our beloved pickup to enter "Permanente" status. If so, you're stuck. The good news is that once you go "Permanente", there are no more yearly renewal of visa fees.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

My understanding is that you leave Mexico just before your temporal has expired... Then stay out of the country... Reapply at a USA (for example) Mexican consul for a new temporal. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

However, even if that is doable, add the temporal visa fees for four years and see if that balances the car issue...or not.


----------



## Italiano714 (Mar 17, 2019)

*Temporary visa*

I also heard that after the car is 8 yrs. old, you can just pay to get it legalized and receive Mexican plates.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that, under present rules, the car must be 10 years old, NAFTA manufactured, and that it will cost you about $3000.00 USD, or more, with a few days inconvenience at the border, plus more fees and inconvenience for another entire day, in your Mexican state, in order to get it inspected, approved and able to be registered.
We found it much more convenient to just buy a car in Mexico, from a Guadalajara dealer, and to drive it in both Mexico, and the USA when we visited there. No fees, no deposits, no border hassles, no transito hassles, etc.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I think we need some references a bit more reliable than "I heard" for guidance. I'm guilty of that, too. Some quotes from current regulations would be welcome.


----------



## AstonsPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think that, under present rules, the car must be 10 years old, NAFTA manufactured, and that it will cost you about $3000.00 USD, or more, with a few days inconvenience at the border, plus more fees and inconvenience for another entire day, in your Mexican state, in order to get it inspected, approved and able to be registered.
> We found it much more convenient to just buy a car in Mexico, from a Guadalajara dealer, and to drive it in both Mexico, and the USA when we visited there. No fees, no deposits, no border hassles, no transito hassles, etc.


this is great info..here's the part where I asked more however... so "NAFTA Manufactured" does this mean its has to be built in one of the three? And do you know if there are exemptions for older cars, say 25 yrs and older? Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, it must be 10 years old and manufactured in Mexico, USA, or Canada. Classic/Antiques are a different category and probably more expensive and difficult. Any vehicle must first be officially exported, from the USA, for example. A customs broker, at certain border crossings, is required.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Italiano714 said:


> Does anyone know if I can renew a residente temporal visa after the four years are up, without going the residente Permanente route?.


As far as I know, you can’t renew it. What you can do instead of getting a permanente, is you can renounce your Mexican residency and start the application process for a temporary residency again from scratch – the first step being, as before, applying for pre-approval at a Mexican consulate outside Mexico. If it‘s granted, you’d get another 4 years of temporary residency.

What I don’t know is what your chances are of getting it approved vs. being turned down.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

maesonna said:


> As far as I know, you can’t renew it. What you can do instead of getting a permanente, is you can renounce your Mexican residency and start the application process for a temporary residency again from scratch – the first step being, as before, applying for pre-approval at a Mexican consulate outside Mexico. If it‘s granted, you’d get another 4 years of temporary residency.
> 
> What I don’t know is what your chances are of getting it approved vs. being turned down.


Just to be clear... the term 'renounce your Mexican residency', while sounding ominous, is nothing more than letting your Temporal expire. Done all the time. Just saying.....


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I don’t have first hand experience, but to my understanding the difference is that if you “renounce your residency” it just means that you hand in your residence permit when you leave the country.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I have similar dilema. I want to go for residente permanente, but I also want to bring a motorhome in under a 10 year permit. I am wondering if my wife can bring it in and I can still drive it, with or without her in there.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

If your wife is a Temporal and not moving to Permanente, and her name is on the MH title... or you can get it there prior to coming down.... then she can bring it in under a 10-year permit. An yes, you as a spouse can drive the MH with impunity even without her in the vehicle. It's the law.

If I were you I'd get a copy of that law both in English and Spanish to show the 'unknowing' Mexican agent that you are legal.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

any link to it, or is it in the SAT regs? I do have a copy of those


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

It is not new and has been around for quite a while.... it is called:
Ley Aduanera Article 106 Vehicle Temporary Importation,

The wording of it is: 

_Vehicles with Temporary Import Permits can be driven in Mexico by the importer, their spouse, their parents, grandparents, brothers or sisters, children, grandchildren even though they are not foreigners or by a foreigner who is a Tourist or Temporary Resident without the permit holder in the vehicle. Or, by a Mexican National when, whichever of the prior persons authorized to drive are in the vehicle. This means if car permit is in the name of a Temporary Resident, that person's spouse even if a Permanent Resident or a Mexican national can drive the foreign plated vehicle without the person in whose name is the car permit being in the vehicle. It also mean a Mexican national such as a maid, gardener, mechanic, bellhop, etc can not drive your vehicle without the TIP holder in the car. _

In Spanish:

ARTICULO 106 de la Ley Aduanera

Se entiende por régimen de importación temporal, la entrada al país de mercancías para permanecer en el por tiempo limitado y con una finalidad especifica, siempre que retornen al extranjero en el mismo estado, por los siguientes plazos.

ARTICULO 106. ………………………………………………………………………………

Fracción IV. Por el plazo que dure su condición de estancia, incluyendo sus renovaciones, en los términos y condiciones que establezca el Servicio de Administración Tributaria mediante reglas, en los siguientes casos:


Las de vehículos propiedad de extranjeros que se internen al país, con la condición de estancia de visitante y residente temporal, siempre que se trate de un solo vehículo.


Los vehículos podrán ser conducidos en territorio nacional por el importador, su cónyuge, sus ascendientes, descendientes o hermanos, aun cuando éstos no sean extranjeros, por un extranjero que tenga alguna de las condiciones de estancia a que se refiere este inciso, o por un nacional, siempre que en este último caso, viaje a bordo del mismo cualquiera de las personas autorizadas para conducir el vehículo y podrán efectuar entradas y salidas múltiples.

Los vehículos a que se refiere este inciso, deberán cumplir con los requisitos que señale el Reglamento.

Los menajes de casa de mercancía usada propiedad de residente temporal y residente temporal estudiante, siempre y cuando cumplan con los requisitos que establezca el Reglamento y el Servicio de Administración Tributaria mediante reglas.

Ley Aduanera 9/12/2013 D.O.F. http://www.dof.gob.mx/nota_detalle.php…

Ley Aduanera: Dec. 9, 2013 http://www.diputados.gob.mx/LeyesBiblio/pdf/12.pdf





.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a headache, LOL. The links do not work


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok I found a more modern link. http://www.diputados.gob.mx/LeyesBiblio/pdf/12_241218.pdf

I wonder what the definition of spouse is. We are common in law which is considered a spouse in Canada.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

telcoman said:


> I have a headache, LOL. The links do not work


That's not surprising since they were from 2013. I just "copied all" and did not think to check the links. Unfortunately I do not know where to find the official document but most folks just copy the info and put it in their glove compartment. I actually have not heard of anyone needing it in several years but in the beginning Agents along the road either did not know about it or were looking for mordida. My experience is that 'flashing important documents in Spanish' usually ends any discussions. YMMV


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

telcoman said:


> Ok I found a more modern link. http://www.diputados.gob.mx/LeyesBiblio/pdf/12_241218.pdf
> 
> I wonder what the definition of spouse is. We are common in law which is considered a spouse in Canada.


Can't help you there.... Common Law is also recognized in the US.... or at least in my State. 

My wife and I have different last names (after all, it is the 21st Century!) so when I travel in Mexico I always have a copy of our Marriage License. That's probably a bit too anal but.....




.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

the doument uses the word cónyuge, which I think includes common law


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

not sure what the big deal is about husband and wife having different last names, all Mexicans spouses have different names from their husband. I have a different name as well, no one has ever asked me to see a paper to prove we are married.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

good point


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

You make a good point.... and in actuality no one has ever stopped me asking for much of anything and I have driven thousands of miles in Mexico. Just being anal and prepared like a good Boy Scout I guess. My motto is 'too much documentation is better than not enough'.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Believe m having taken several Rv caravans across the border, I am well aware that they love paperwork


----------

